# Einzelne Datei in Windows-Sicherungsdatei *.bkf suchen



## bogomip (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Die Datensicherung eine großen Betriebes läuft über das Windows-eigene Tool "Sicherung". Damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, habe bloß ein Problem:

Wenn ich *eine bestimmte* Datei wiederherstellen möchte, kann ich im Wiederherstellungs-Menü diese nicht *suchen*. Es sind ja bei der Sicherung tausende von Dateien in eine *.bkf gepackt. Und wenn ich jetzt eine bestimmte Datei wiederherstellen möchte, müsste ich die ganze Baumstruktur aufclicken, und auf diese Weise nach der Datei suchen.

Frage: Kann man die Datei nicht mit irgendeiner Suchfunktion suchen? Das muss doch bequemer gehen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und 
vielen Dank für Antwort:

bogomip


----------



## jaquline (3. November 2004)

bfk? wenn das sowas is wie ein RAR oder ZIP format
dann würd ich mal sagen entpack alles in einen neuen Ordner
und durchsuch den dann mit der windoof suche  
Voraussetzung ist dann natürlich das du weißt wie die datei heißt.

Gruß Jaquline  ;-)


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## bogomip (7. November 2004)

Nein, das ist bei der Windows-Sicherung lieider nicht möglich.
Ich kann ja auch nicht immer alles wieder entpacken (entspricht rücksichern), weil ja immer nur einzelne Dateien verlangt werden...


----------



## jaquline (8. November 2004)

naja, dann probier doch mla ein anderes sicherungstool.
Norton Ghost is da nicht schlecht, soweit ich mich erinnern
kann, macht das ein abbild von der gesamten hdd. Und bei
bedarf (wenn du mal wieder nen virus oder sowas drauf hast) überschreibt 
es einfach deine daten mit der alten sicherung. Es wäre natürlich ratsamt,
wenn du dann deine neuen dateien sicherst


----------

